# Moi par moi, mon épitaphe (Sur votre Tombe)



## PATOCHMAN (21 Novembre 2004)

Suite au thread de Poildep  sur les manières de calencher, créez vous même votre propre épitaphe, histoire de ne pas laisser à d'autres branques le soin de marquer des conneries sur votre tombe... 
Go go go!!!


----------



## cecil (21 Novembre 2004)

"une chance de plus de survie pour vous puisque je suis mort, quelle chance !"

gravé dans une plaque d'obsidienne de minimum de 1m carré de surface, typo franklin ghotic heavy, avec traduction en elfique en dessous. un crucifix inversé l'illustrera avec cette petite phrase à l'interieur "je vous le remets dans le bon sens, votre bel outil démagogique"

pas de fleurs, juste un bonzaï


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Novembre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> "une chance de plus de survie pour vous puisque je suis mort, quelle chance !"



    Vive le premier qui se jette à la baille


----------



## Pierrou (21 Novembre 2004)

Si je meurs de maladie: 
" Quand je vous disais que j'allais pas bien " 
Sinon, quelque chose du genre " À tout de suite "


----------



## poildep (21 Novembre 2004)

"Qu'est-ce qu'il était con."


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> "Qu'est-ce qu'il était con."



Allons bon; auto-flagellation?


----------



## sonnyboy (21 Novembre 2004)

Je m'étoufferais avec une mie de pain...

donc mon épitatruc sera :

LA MI LA MI LA.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je m'étoufferais avec une mie de pain...
> 
> donc mon épitatruc sera :
> 
> LA MI LA MI LA.



Yaaaaallâââââh! Du sonny pur sucre


----------



## poildep (21 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je m'étoufferais avec une mie de pain...
> 
> donc mon épitatruc sera :
> 
> LA MI LA MI LA.


 On dirait du Bobby Lapointe.  Sonnyboy est un poète, en fait.


----------



## Sarga (21 Novembre 2004)

Pas de tombe/caveau/urne ou quoi que ce soit pour ma part.

 Par contre j'aimerai bien qu'une partie de mes cendres soit dispersée sur le Pas de Chavanette, si possible au milieu de la piste, au moins je serai sur que les gens qui viendront me voir seront motivés


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Novembre 2004)

idem ... pas de caveau ou d'urne ... rien !!!
Je demanderai à ma femme et à mes enfants d'aller symboliquement (et discrètement) disperser mes cendres dans la mer du Nord au bout de la jetée d'Ostende en espérant qu'à ce moment ils aient le vent de face pour que je puisse rigoler un dernier coup !!!!!!   







 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Novembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> idem ... pas de caveau ou d'urne ... rien !!!
> Je demanderai à ma femme et à mes enfants d'aller symboliquement (et discrètement) disperser mes cendres dans la mer du Nord au bout de la jetée d'Ostende en espérant qu'à ce moment ils aient le vent de face pour que je puisse rigoler un dernier coup !!!!!!



...     Et de bon matin, ça fait du bien


----------



## monoeil (22 Novembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> idem ... pas de caveau ou d'urne ... rien !!!
> Je demanderai à ma femme et à mes enfants d'aller symboliquement (et discrètement) disperser mes cendres dans la mer du Nord au bout de la jetée d'Ostende en espérant qu'à ce moment ils aient le vent de face pour que je puisse rigoler un dernier coup !!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 maintenant je comprends mieux la couleur blond cendré


----------



## monoeil (22 Novembre 2004)

*Sa vie à se coucher, ça pouvait pas durer.*


Variante, encore un combat jamais gagné :

*Va encore être en retard.*


----------



## Cillian (22 Novembre 2004)

- Qui c'est les meilleurs évidemment c'est les vers,
- On a un bon réchaud et les meilleures cuisinières,
- On va t'bouffer,
- Ca c'est juré,
- ALLÉÉ, ALLÉÉÉ, ALLÉÉÉÉÉ LES VERS ....


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (22 Novembre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> "une chance de plus de survie pour vous puisque je suis mort, quelle chance !"
> 
> gravé dans une plaque d'obsidienne de minimum de 1m carré de surface, typo franklin ghotic heavy, avec traduction en elfique en dessous. un crucifix inversé l'illustrera avec cette petite phrase à l'interieur "je vous le remets dans le bon sens, votre bel outil démagogique"
> 
> pas de fleurs, juste un bonzaï



je ne sais pas quoi agouter..., mais ce n'est qu'un outil, dans une trés grosse caisse (à outils) 
Car ce matin j'ai parlé aux esprits, Qui m'ont dit que tu dois être Lapidée par la foule dans les plus brefs délais, allez la foule au boulot!!! :style:


----------



## cecil-3 (22 Novembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> tu dois être Lapidée



Lapidé avec "é" steupl. je suis un garçon. Tu sait faire la différence entre "Cécil" et "Cécille" ?

Lol c'est pas le premier. c'est que les gens lisent mal ou bien sont limités a des à-prioris ?   :rateau:


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (22 Novembre 2004)

cecil-3 a dit:
			
		

> Lapidé avec "é" steupl. je suis un garçon. Tu sait faire la différence entre "Cécil" et "Cécille" ?
> 
> Lol c'est pas le premier. c'est que les gens lisent mal ou bien sont limités a des à-prioris ?   :rateau:


 Pourquoi une fille ne pourrait pas s'appeler Cecil sans e, POURQUOI?


----------



## cecil-3 (22 Novembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi une fille ne pourrait pas s'appeler Cecil sans e, POURQUOI?



aucune. 

Mais je te réponds par la question : pourquoi as tu automaitquement placé le genre femmin aussi ? hein ?  :mouais:  



> Prénom :Cécil
> Genre : M
> Sens et Origine : Aveugle (latin).
> Fête : 22 novembre



(ça tombe bien c'est aujourd'hui :rateau: )


----------



## cecil-3 (22 Novembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> idem ... pas de caveau ou d'urne ... rien !!!
> Je demanderai à ma femme et à mes enfants d'aller symboliquement (et discrètement) disperser mes cendres dans la mer du Nord au bout de la jetée d'Ostende en espérant qu'à ce moment ils aient le vent de face pour que je puisse rigoler un dernier coup !!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



QU'est-ce que font tes cendres dans une boite de cassoulet ? tu peux me le dire ? c'est pour faire Ready-made ou ta femme est radine ?  :love:    :love:


----------



## poildep (22 Novembre 2004)

Cecil B. de Mille c'était quand même bien un mec.


----------



## poildep (22 Novembre 2004)

cecil-3 a dit:
			
		

> QU'est-ce que font tes cendres dans une boite de cassoulet ? tu peux me le dire ? c'est pour faire Ready-made ou ta femme est radine ?  :love:    :love:


 Son épitaphe ce sera :_ "à consommer de préférence avant : voir couvercle"_


----------



## cecil-3 (22 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Son épitaphe ce sera :_ "à consommer de préférence avant : voir couvercle"_



Réaction du consommateur : "Bah merde, perimé depuis l'avant derniere guerre"  :love:  :rose:  :love:


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (22 Novembre 2004)

cecil-3 a dit:
			
		

> aucune.
> 
> Mais je te réponds par la question : pourquoi as tu automaitquement placé le genre femmin aussi ? hein ?  :mouais:
> 
> ...



il y a plusieurs CECIL sur ce Forum, et je vous souhaites à toutes une bonne Fête


----------



## cecil-3 (22 Novembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> il y a plusieurs CECIL sur ce Forum, et je vous souhaites à TOUTES une bonne Fête



Merci    :love:

j'adore itchy et scratchy :rateau:


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (22 Novembre 2004)

cecil-3 a dit:
			
		

> Merci    :love:
> 
> j'adore itchy et scratchy :rateau:



De rien Cecil, moi aussi je redoute les crucifixs, les gousses d'aïl, la lumiére du soleil, et tous les trucs dans le genre... :affraid:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Novembre 2004)

cecil-3 a dit:
			
		

> Réaction du consommateur : "Bah merde, perimé depuis l'avant derniere guerre"  :love:  :rose:  :love:



  ... présente-moi ta copine et tu vas voir si je suis "périmé" depuis l'avant-dernière guerre !!!!!     :love:  :love: 
ps : ces djeunes !!!!! non mais !!!


----------



## cecil-3 (22 Novembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... présente-moi ta copine et tu vas voir si je suis "périmé" depuis l'avant-dernière guerre !!!!!     :love:  :love:
> ps : ces djeunes !!!!! non mais !!!



Mefiez vous, la boite cassoulet contiens bien les cendre de Thebig... mais avec le temps il parait que le résidus a viré : une poudre qui sent la moutarde.... arrrgh ... non... c'est du gaz moutarde.... arrrgfffffff....keuf-keuf.... ... ..................... "boum"    :sick:  :sick:  :sick:  :sick:  :hosto:  :affraid:  :casse:  :love:


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (22 Novembre 2004)

Cecil (1, 2, 3 ???) ou est donc passer ton HAPPY HOUSE


----------



## cecil-3 (22 Novembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Cecil (1, 2, 3 ???) ou est donc passer ton HAPPY HOUSE



c'est simple , c'est Cecil ou bien Cecil3 (pas de 1 ni de 2 ni de 4....)

les caves de HappyHouse changent d'hébergeur et sont en phase de réhabilitation (les vielles pierres ça s'entretiens :rateau: ) mi décembre  ce seras là  sous licence Creative Commons


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (22 Novembre 2004)

cecil-3 a dit:
			
		

> c'est simple , c'est Cecil ou bien Cecil3 (pas de 1 ni de 2 ni de 4....)
> 
> les caves de HappyHouse changent d'hébergeur et sont en phase de réhabilitation (les vielles pierres ça s'entretiens :rateau: ) mi décembre  ce seras là  sous licence Creative Commons



OK! Cecil, donc tu es une trilogie qui n'a pas de "Cecil 2 le Retour" 
ni de "Cecil 4 qui en veut encore" donc rien à voir avec Rambo ou Taxi de Bulle Caisson...
RDV à la Happy House mi décembre...


----------



## cecil-3 (22 Novembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> OK! Cecil, donc tu es une trilogie qui n'a pas de "Cecil 2 le Retour"
> ni de "Cecil 4 qui en veut encore" donc rien à voir avec Rambo ou Taxi de Bulle Caisson...
> RDV à la Happy House mi décembre...



Excellent :love: lol


----------



## nato kino (22 Novembre 2004)

cecil-3 a dit:
			
		

> Lapidé avec "é" steupl. je suis un garçon. Tu sait faire la différence entre "Cécil" et "Cécille" ?



Céci*l*e, avec un seul « L », ça suffira bien.


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (22 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Cecil B. de Mille c'était quand même bien un mec.



Faut Voir..."Les Dix Commandements" par exemple plutôt ambiguë comme histoire


----------



## cecil-3 (22 Novembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Céci*l*e, avec un seul « L », ça suffira bien.



dis donc toi, je te demande pas combien t'as de cheveux    :mouais:      :love:


----------



## rillettes (22 Novembre 2004)

On parle de poils ici ? Kesss z'avez contre le synthétique d'abord ?!  :mouais:  :love:


----------



## poildep (22 Novembre 2004)

rillettes a dit:
			
		

> On parle de poils ici ?


Mais non, mais non.


----------



## lumai (22 Novembre 2004)

ben des fois ça gratte quand même


----------



## rillettes (22 Novembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> ben des fois ça gratte quand même



Tututut !! Seulement quand ça repousse !!    :love:


----------



## cecil-3 (22 Novembre 2004)

rillettes a dit:
			
		

> Kesss z'avez contre le synthétique d'abord ?!  :mouais:  :love:



rien rien... que des avantages.... surtout pour les autodaffés .... ça brûle bien, le synthétique


----------



## rillettes (22 Novembre 2004)

cecil-3 a dit:
			
		

> rien rien... que des avantages.... surtout pour les autodaffés .... ça brûle bien, le synthétique


 vi, et ça sent pas la truie sauvage élévée aux glands.


----------



## cecil-3 (22 Novembre 2004)

rillettes a dit:
			
		

> vi, et ça sent pas la truie sauvage élévée aux glands.


 juste seulement un peut la travellotte qui à polymérisée sous son fer à friser


----------



## rillettes (22 Novembre 2004)

cecil-3 a dit:
			
		

> juste seulement un peut la travellotte qui à polymérisée sous son fer à friser



Ah bon ?! Les frisettes de Poildep c'était pas naturel ?!


----------



## poildep (22 Novembre 2004)

rillettes a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon ?! Les frisettes de Poildep c'était pas naturel ?!


 mais si mais si !


----------



## cecil-3 (22 Novembre 2004)

rillettes a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon ?! Les frisettes de Poildep c'était pas naturel ?!



Non, surpiquées à la machine à coudre chauffée à blanc  .

[ce serait lui en fait, le postiche avec une langue dessous ? le caniche ?  rhôôô )

  :love:


----------



## poildep (22 Novembre 2004)

cecil-3 a dit:
			
		

> Non, surpiquées à la machine à coudre chauffée à blanc  .
> 
> [ce serait lui en fait, le postiche avec une langue dessous ? le caniche ?  rhôôô )
> 
> :love:


 Ben moi qui t'aimais bien...


----------



## rillettes (22 Novembre 2004)

cecil-3 a dit:
			
		

> Non, surpiquées à la machine à coudre chauffée à blanc  .
> 
> [ce serait lui en fait, le postiche avec une langue dessous ? le caniche ?  rhôôô )
> 
> :love:



Mouahahahahahahahahahahaha !! Saloperie de flamande rose !!  :love:  :love:


----------



## cecil-3 (22 Novembre 2004)

rillettes a dit:
			
		

> Mouahahahahahahahahahahaha !! Saloperie de flamande rose !!  :love:  :love:


 Ce serait une des pelluches de Thebig ? :affraid:


----------



## cecil-3 (22 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi qui t'aimais bien...



Tu peux continuer... moi aussi je t'aimes bien  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2004)

rillettes a dit:
			
		

> Tututut !! Seulement quand ça repousse !!    :love:




quand ça repousse ça ne gratte pas, ça pique !!!


----------



## cecil-3 (22 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> quand ça repousse ça ne gratte pas, ça pique !!!



une fille Cactus ? :affraid:


----------



## lumai (22 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> quand ça repousse ça ne gratte pas, ça pique !!!


 Et pis je savais pas que le synthétique ça repoussait... 

 Sont bizarres les rillettes !!!


----------



## cecil-3 (22 Novembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Et pis je savais pas que le synthétique ça repoussait...



c'est une illusion d'optique. en fait, quand ça surchauffe, ça s'allonge.... se détend.... en clair ça fond


----------



## lumai (22 Novembre 2004)

cecil-3 a dit:
			
		

> c'est une illusion d'optique. en fait, quand ça surchauffe, ça s'allonge.... se détend.... en clair ça fond


 Haaa ! 

 C'est ça l'odeur !


----------



## rillettes (22 Novembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Haaa !
> 
> C'est ça l'odeur !



Nan, ça c'est Doc qui a encore oublié de débrancher son iSight.    :sick:


----------



## lumai (22 Novembre 2004)

rillettes a dit:
			
		

> Nan, ça c'est Doc qui a encore oublié de débrancher son iSight.    :sick:


 Ouille !!! 
:hosto:


----------



## cecil-3 (22 Novembre 2004)

rillettes a dit:
			
		

> Nan, ça c'est Doc qui a encore oublié de débrancher son iSight.    :sick:



Mouahahahaha oooh nooon... la vision que tu m'as donné... c'est une horreur   

J'imagine la raclette party sur son bureau, lui en train de se liquéfier...  il vas avoir l'air fin si il se solidifie dans on clavier       :love:


----------



## rillettes (22 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi qui t'aimais bien...



Moi aussi je t'aimais bien, avant que tu ne te grilles la couenne avec une électrode géante sur le crâne.
  :rateau:


----------



## rillettes (22 Novembre 2004)

cecil-3 a dit:
			
		

> Mouahahahaha oooh nooon... la vision que tu m'as donné... c'est une horreur
> 
> J'imagine la raclette party sur son bureau, lui en train de se liquéfier...  il vas avoir l'air fin si il se solidifie dans on clavier       :love:



Fourré aux câpres ça donne quoi ?   :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2004)

moi j'aimerais bien evidemment quelques chose qui sort
de l'eternel "ici repose patati patata"
mais je ne pense pas que la famillle ni le gardien du cimitiere 
voudraient  voir sous leur yeux ,dans un endroit tres respecté , une phrase  burlesque


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Novembre 2004)

En rapport avec les users de l'aurore...
"CI GIT MON ENVIE DE TRAVAILLER, POUR LA JOURNÉE..."


----------



## Cillian (24 Novembre 2004)

Sur un écran incrusté dans le marbre : 

*vv vv vv.autoroutedelinformatique.fr/adepte=aire de repos/

  *​


----------



## dool (24 Novembre 2004)

Rien à ajouter


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Novembre 2004)

Ce thread est mort... Versons tous une coupe de champagne sur son cercueil et retournons au comptoir pour nous occuper des vivants.


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (23 Janvier 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ce thread est mort... Versons tous une coupe de champagne sur son cercueil et retournons au comptoir pour nous occuper des vivants.





      R.I.P

punk not dead


----------



## joeldu18cher (13 Février 2006)

comme disait boris vian "j'irai cracher sur vos tombes "... mais que liront ceux qui viendront juste se recueillir sur votre tombe ...?
 QUELLE FORMULE ? QUELLE DÉDICACE FERIEZ VOUS GRAVER SUR VOTRE TOMBE ..?


----------



## duracel (13 Février 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> QUELLE FORMULE ? QUELLE DÉDICACE FERIEZ VOUS GRAVER SUR VOTRE TOMBE ..?



À notre amant regretté, ses veuves éplorées.


----------



## La mouette (13 Février 2006)

Il était gentil
Pas méchant
Un peu con
juste pas de son temps​


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2006)

« Bien meilleur et bien pire. » Mais il faudra graver ça sur une urne.


----------



## valoriel (13 Février 2006)

les meilleurs phrases, il vaut mieux les sortir avant sa mort 

m'enfin mon nom se suffira à lui même, et j'ai prévu de mourir en mer!

alors...


----------



## joeldu18cher (13 Février 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> les meilleurs phrases, il vaut mieux les sortir avant sa mort
> 
> m'enfin mon nom se suffira à lui même, et j'ai prévu de mourir en mer!
> 
> alors...


comme chantait philippe lavil  " il préfère la mort en mer"


----------



## Momo-du-56 (13 Février 2006)

Perso je préfère me faire incinérer je n'imagine pas mes gamins aller pendant des lustres se recueillir devant un morceau de granit  

Tant que je le peux, je profite pleinement de ceux qui m'aiment et que j'aime mais s'il fallait vraiment mettre une phrase ce serait je crois :

"J'ai bien vécu, salut !"


----------



## La mouette (13 Février 2006)

Je ne demande qu'une chose à la vie....(je sais demander qqchose à la vie c'est bcp....)

Ne pas survivre à mes enfants....

 le reste....


----------



## joeldu18cher (13 Février 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Je ne demande qu'une chose à la vie....(je sais demander qqchose à la vie c'est bcp....)
> 
> Ne pas survivre à mes enfants....
> 
> le reste....


----------



## r0m1 (13 Février 2006)

"je vous l'avais bien dit que j'allais pas bien..."


----------



## valoriel (13 Février 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> comme chantait philippe lavil  " il préfère la mort en mer"


tant que l'amour m'attend à terre


----------



## Ichabod Crane (14 Février 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Il était gentil
> Pas méchant
> Un peu con
> juste pas de son temps​



Pareil pour moi.

Sinon, "juste pas de son temps", tu aurais préféré avant ou après ?


----------



## G2LOQ (14 Février 2006)

Ici continue de se reposer


----------



## macinside (14 Février 2006)

"je vous merde" :love:


----------



## Jec (14 Février 2006)

Pour moi ça sera :

"Ca c'est fait ... "


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2006)

"Bon débarras"


----------



## Gwen (14 Février 2006)

A consommer avant le XX-XX-XXXX [date du décès]


----------



## Warflo (14 Février 2006)

"je veux qu'on baise sur ma tombe..."
​


----------



## elKBron (14 Février 2006)

bah, m'en fout, je serai plus là pour lire  (euh... c'est pas ce qu'il faudra inscrire, hein !!)


----------



## Imaginus (14 Février 2006)

J'hesite....

Si c'est une tombe :

"C'etait pas du café"
"J'ai vaincu les impots !"
"Repose en bierre"


Si c'est une urne: 

"Powered by Michael"
"Moi qui voulait voyager me voila eparpillé"
"Enfin ! Je fais qu'un avec ma guitare"


----------



## jpmiss (14 Février 2006)

La mort ne fais pas partie de mes plans pour l'avenir.


----------



## Imaginus (14 Février 2006)

Sur l'urne :

"Fumé au bois de hêtre"


----------



## bens (14 Février 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> QUELLE DÉDICACE FERIEZ VOUS GRAVER SUR VOTRE TOMBE ..?



rien... je ne veux pas que les gens que j'aime se recueillent sur une tombe ou avec une urne... je préfèreraient qu'ils me gardent dans leurs coeurs... 

et puis les générations d'après se foutront de qui j'étais alors pas besoin d'une inscription pour un non-souvenir...


----------



## Imaginus (14 Février 2006)

Le but du post c'est evidement de trouver une connerie à dire. Pas de faire chialer l'assitance...:rateau:


----------



## bens (14 Février 2006)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> Le but du post c'est evidement de trouver une connerie à dire. Pas de faire chialer l'assitance...:rateau:



ah bon... ???  

pourquoi faudrait dire une connerie ???... je trouve que c'était une question intérressante rose: )... m'enfin...


----------



## jpmiss (14 Février 2006)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> Le but du post c'est evidement de trouver une connerie à dire. Pas de faire chialer l'assitance...:rateau:


 
Ah bon, tu crois que c'etait pas une connerie ce qu'il a dit? :rateau:


----------



## joeldu18cher (14 Février 2006)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> Le but du post c'est evidement de trouver une connerie à dire ..




ce n'est pas le but ... c'est juste une possibilité ... soyez sincères , tendres ou droles


----------



## JPTK (14 Février 2006)

"défense d'urniner"


----------



## NED (14 Février 2006)

"Attention à la marche"


----------



## Philippe (14 Février 2006)




----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Février 2006)

"AU SUIVANT..."


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Février 2006)

Au fait...


----------



## macelene (14 Février 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Au fait...




ben *FUSIONNONS* alors...  :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Février 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ben *FUSIONNONS* alors...  :rateau:



Oui... Il faudrait en aviser les autorités compétentes...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2006)

Peux pas. J'ai piscine.


----------



## Pifou (14 Février 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Peux pas. J'ai piscine.


 
Tu serais bien le premier chat à y aller


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Février 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Peux pas. J'ai piscine.



"... Les chats, ça préfère rester à la maison ; à fumer des pétards et jouer au baby... Les chats ; c'est des branleurs..."   

A. Chabat.


----------



## NED (14 Février 2006)

Pifou a dit:
			
		

> Tu serais bien le premier chat à y aller


Tu sais la drogue...c'est un vrai fléau !


----------



## Nephou (14 Février 2006)

Moi je peux : j'ai grippe :sick:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Février 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Moi je peux : j'ai grippe :sick:



Tu ne pourras que sortir grandi de cette attitude courageuse face à la maladie...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> "... Les chats, ça préfère rester à la maison ; à fumer des pétards et jouer au baby... Les chats ; c'est des branleurs..."
> 
> A. Chabat.


Et ils vous le rendent bien !


----------



## rezba (14 Février 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Et ils vous le rendent bien !




T'es un chat bas, ou un chat haut, toi ?

P't'être un chat hue, plutôt...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> T'es un chat bas, ou un chat haut, toi ?
> 
> P't'être un chat hue, plutôt...


Comme à Dunkerque, patrie paternelle  Et pour finir à genou en récitant la cantate à Jean Bart, rien de tel qu'un bon chahut, effectivement


----------



## valoriel (14 Février 2006)

et sur une tombe, ça marche comment les smileys?


----------



## NED (14 Février 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> et sur une tombe, ça marche comment les smileys?


Pourquoi tu voudrais mettre celui-là :casse: ???


----------



## benkenobi (14 Février 2006)

" t'as rien d'autre à foutre que de glander dans un cimetière ?"


----------

